# No Code Lazy BF 14mm Atty



## Rob Fisher (10/12/15)

*NoCode Tired*

By NoName Mods

Directly from NoName, we present the NoCode Tired! This design allows you to use Aspire BVC heads in a 14mm bottom fed atomizer. This way you can change the coil without the need of rebuilding it. So, If you are a Squonker, but are "Tired" of having to rebuild, or simply wanting something that will provide great flavor with the added low maintenance, this atty is for you. 

Specs:
- 14mm bottom feeding atomizer
- For use with Aspire BVC coils
- Non-rebuildable
- Adjustable airflow
- Made with Stainless Steel 


http://www.vapinart.com/cart/NoCode-Tired-P2301.aspx

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (10/12/15)

One word in that whole post has already put me off buying this ever, _aspire. _I had enough bad luck with their stock coils on my Nauti Mini.
Does look like a nice mouth-to-lung atty though.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/12/15)

Interesting, but no stock coils for me thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (10/12/15)

It would be great for the newbie MTL vapers that are looking at getting into sqounking though. 


Edit: Check out the airflow, how does that thing not leak. Would be interesting to see how it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (10/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> It would be great for the newbie MTL vapers that are looking at getting into sqounking though.


 I agree, I also think it is a good idea as a quick fix or stand by tank.
Dave


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Most interesting @Rob Fisher , thanks for posting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex_123 (11/12/15)

Thinking outside the box!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> It would be great for the newbie MTL vapers that are looking at getting into sqounking though.
> 
> 
> Edit: Check out the airflow, how does that thing not leak. Would be interesting to see how it works



The juice just rises up the center, soaks the cotton, continues up and will eventually rise up the mouthpiece and pour over the driptip rim.
At some stage the intelligent vaper will peer down the driptip to see whats going on and hopefully will stop their finger from pressing the boobie bottle.

In order for the juice to remain in the device it will dawn on the vaper experienced in the prior arts, that the air holes must be closed off while squonking and only reopened once the surplus juice has returned to the boobie bottle.
Alas the noob, distracted or forgetful vaper will be surrounded by a halo of bees and other flying insects attracted by the sticky pool of juice gushing from the unfortunate vapers BF box mod.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/15)

He is basically saying, it is a great bf atty for the beginner vapers but he loves his M-Atty so much, you would think he's saying its crap  Good 'ol Russ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/12/15)

DoubleD said:


>



Thanks @DoubleD interesting to see the juice and airflow paths, my initial assumption was way off. 
My improvement would be to pull out the silicon chimney grommet and extend it up into the driptip area with a 10mm silicon tube of the same dia.
That way it would be possible to avoid the juice mouth that super_X_drifter complained about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Thanks @DoubleD interesting to see the juice and airflow paths, my initial assumption was way off.


Dont worry, I think your assumption sounded more adventurous and they should've hired you as a consultant 



blujeenz said:


> My improvement would be to pull out the silicon chimney grommet and extend it up into the driptip area with a 10mm silicon tube of the same dia.
> That way it would be possible to avoid the juice mouth that super_X_drifter complained about.



I feel like he over sqounked, maybe 'over sqounked' is putting it lightly lol Under normal circumstances you would press and hold for 5sec's and that should be enough. It would've been awesome if he tested it like that in his review but none the less, I still do feel a 5 second 'press and hold' sqounk would get the wicks wet.

The only modification I would do is match the top cap air holes by drilling them out to the size of the coil's airflow, so that they are 1:1 in diameter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Interesting when my No Code Lazy BF atty arrived it appears to use Joytech Ego One coils.

Will test this in a day or so...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Interesting when my No Code Lazy BF atty arrived it appears to use Joytech Ego One coils.
> 
> Will test this in a day or so...
> View attachment 42944
> ...


Yip, that looks like the Ego One coil unit. Should then also fit the Ego One CLR coil unit for rebuilding.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Andre said:


> Yip, that looks like the Ego One coil unit. Should then also fit the Ego One CLR coil unit for rebuilding.



Yip the one it came with is the rebuildable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (13/1/16)

Interesting, looks good @Rob Fisher 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (13/1/16)

Ironic lol a rebuildable head in a product designed for people who dont want to rebuild

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

